# elemente in komposition verschieben (AE)



## isnogood (19. April 2005)

Hallo @ all!

Kann gut sein das es diese Frage im Forum schon mal gab… 
hab die via suche versucht was zu finden, aber leider nicht das 
gefunden was was ich suche.
Es geht um After Effects 6.

Also ich hab in meine Komposition mehrere Elemente, 
genauer drei kleine Animationen aus Cinema 4D, gezogen. 
Ich habe dabei aber nicht beachtet das man in der Zeitleiste 
erst zu dem gewünschten Zeitpunkt gehen muß, 
an dem das neue Element (meine Animation) anfangen soll. 
Meine Frage ist jetzt ob man das auch nachträglich noch 
machen kann und wenn ja wie. 
Ich meine dabei nicht den In- und out Point also das Trimmen. 
Wobei ich diesen Knopf auch noch nicht gefunden hab, 
aber das ist ne andere Frage.

Schon mal lieben Dank für die Hilfe

LG
Ulrike


----------



## gorim (19. April 2005)

Hallo,

im Zeitfenster (rechte Seite) kannst Du die eingefügten Ebenen einfach mit der Maus verschieben. In- und Outpunkte ebenfalls. Ist doch einfach. 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## 27b-6 (20. April 2005)

Moin!

    Mit den Tasten Ö [IN-Point] und Ä [OUT-Point] kannst Du Ebenen an den gewünschten Zeitpunkt verschieben. Mit Alt+Ö und Alt+Ä kannst an die Stelle trimmen.
  In der Hilfe findest Du alle Tastatur-Kürzel.

  Hoffe Dir ist damit geholfen!


----------



## isnogood (20. April 2005)

Hallo!

Vielen lieben Danke für die Hilfe 

Jetzt stellen sich mir aber zwei neue Fragen…
Die Teile dort einzufügen klappt, das Problem ist jetzt das ich die Ansicht 
in der Zeitleiste nicht bis zum Ende des zweiten bzw. dritten Films verschieben kann. 
Ich kann nur einen kleinen Teil vom Anfang sehen…
Die zweite Frage ist, das ich nicht verstehe, warum AF immer 
nur den ersten Film abspielt (Vorschau) und nicht den zweiten und/oder dritten Film…
Wie kann ich dann sehen was ich mache?   

Leiben Dank noch mal.

LG
Ulrike


----------



## unomuse (20. April 2005)

Saug Dir mal irgendwoher ein Handbuch, sonst tritt nach dieser Frage die nächste Oberbasicfrage auf!


----------



## 27b-6 (20. April 2005)

Hallo!

Obwohl ich dem Kollesche UNOMUSE bezüglich des Handbuches zustimmen muß, wäre eine Antwort auf ISNOGOODs Frage trotzdem korrekt gewesen.

Strg+K drücken um die Kompositionseinstellungs-Dialog zu öffnen --> hier kannst Du die Gesamtlänge deines Filmes eingeben.
Hier liegt auch der Grund für die kurze Vorschau. AFX zeigt latürnich nur den Ihnalt der Timeline.

Warum benutzt Du eigentlich AFX, wenn Du nur einige Sequenzen einanderhängen willst. Selbst das billigste Videoschnitt-Programm kann das einfacher und schneller.
Nichtsdestotrotz, viel Erfolg weiterhin.


----------



## isnogood (20. April 2005)

@unomuse

frag du mal nach etwas im C4D Forum, dann werde ich genau so reagieren 
und dich nur Wortlos auf das Handbuch verweisen…  ;-]   
Ich weiß sicher das es Anfängerfragen sind aber manchmal 
muß man eben auch so was fragen. 
Ich denke es kommt immer darauf an wie jemand seine Fragen stellt,
ich denke ich habe mir mühe gegeben dabei nett und freundlich zusein…
und du kannst dir auch sicher sein das ich nicht einfach so drauf los frage, 
ohne erst mal zu versuchen mein Problem selber zulösen…

@27b-6
danke für die Hilfe. 
Werde mal schauen ob ich das HB irgendwo auftreiben kann…
Warum ich das in AF machen will? Weil mein Dozent das so möchte.  

LG
Ulrike


----------



## 27b-6 (21. April 2005)

Bitteschön!

Das Handbuch findest Du eigentlich im Hilfe-Menü!

Was studierst Du denn, wenn man mal so fragen darf? Würde mich interressieren warum dein Dozent das so will, weil das irgendwie für mich keinen Sinn ergibt.

Tschüß!


----------



## isnogood (21. April 2005)

Hallo 27b-6!

ein bisschen  

Ich studiere Grafik Design. 
Das was ich machen muß ist schon ein bisschen mehr als nur drei Sequenzen aneinander kleben… 
ich muß a) noch text über den Film legen; der die Story erzählt  
und b) die dritte Sequenz so einfügen das sie im der zweiten von Zeit zu Zeit 
für ne sekunde zusehen ist /aufblitzt. 
Ja und c) brauchts dann noch sound, aber das sollte ja nicht so schwer sein.


LG
Ulrike


----------



## 27b-6 (25. April 2005)

Vorsischt mid de' Don!

Weiß nicht wie das mit AFX 6 ist, aber mit Soundbearbeitung in AFX  hatte ICH immer so meine Schwierigkeiten; übersteuert, knacken, rauschen, ...Uack!


----------



## isnogood (25. April 2005)

@27b-6

jetzt wo du es sagts… ich hab auch gerade so meine Probleme mit dem sound.
Ich höre nämlich nichts… so null Ton. 
Hast du ne Idee wie ich das sonst machen könnte mit dem Ton? 
Für Programmtips, ich hab n MAC hier stehen, also bitte 
keine reinen PC Programme 

LG
Ulrike 

EDIT:
Hab gerde mal im Forum nach Sound Problemen gesucht… 
ich hab die Tips dort getestet, aber ich höre immer noch nix; 
also ctrl Taste drücken und so…
Meine Idee war jetzt noch iMovie aber das ist irgendwie auch nich toll; 
spielt immer nur eins von beidem ab, also Sound oder Film und so Zeug…


----------

